# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2016] Champ introuvable dans le rapport

## tibam13

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un blocage trs problmatique, nous migrons un tat crystal report d'une ancienne version de Sage X3 vers une version plus rcente et des tables et champs ont t modifis.

Aprs avoir corrig ce qui tait ncessaire il me reste des formules contenant des champs  modifier, que je vois dans l'atelier de formules si je fais une recherche par contre si je veux double cliquer dessus pour "aller " rien ne se produit. De mme si j'extrais la structure du rapport ces formules n'y figurent pas !

par contre si je lance l'tat sous X3 le systme bloque car il me dit que la formule pose problme mais je n'ai donc aucun moyen de savoir ou elle est ni de la modifier...

Merci !

----------


## GaelleH

Bonjour,

Si la formule est utilise dans le rapport alors elle est agrmente d'une coche verte dans l'explorateur de champs .
a peut vouloir dire deux choses : qu'elle est directement insre dans le rapport, ou bien qu'elle est utilise dans une autre formule qui est elle-mme utilise dans le rapport (et dans ce dernier cas le "aller " ne donne rien)

----------


## tibam13

en fait il s'agissait bien d'un bug, si on consultait les formules lies au arrondis (via la case x2) on voyait bien la bonne donne, mais le systeme "conservait" l'ancienne, pour cela il va juste fallu supprimer la formule du corps de l'tat et la remettre et elle s'est "actualise"...

----------

